# Code 75716



## jessica1974 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am hoping someone can help clear up the confusion for me on this code.  I have a physician who does stents to the SFA.  While performing that he also does a runoff to the aorta and selective bilateral to the feet.  So I code it as 37226, 75625-26-59, and 75716-26We get the stent and the aorta runoff paid but rarely do we get paid for the selective bilateral runoff.  Is there something I am missing?  I know that the catheter placement is included in the code however Dr. Z says that if this is a true diagnostic runoff we can charge for it.  I am just wondering why we get one of the codes paid and not the other.  Even CCI edits says that you can bill them together with a 59.  Just looking for some insight from my fellow coders.

Thanks.


----------



## pchandragiri (Apr 14, 2012)

if I am reading it right Code 75716 is a column 2 code for 37226 but a modifier is allowed. so I would think that modifier 59 would be appended to 75716/59.


----------

